# WCG-TPU upcoming crunching challenges planning thread- WCG 13th Birthday November 2017



## Norton (Oct 23, 2017)

*UPDATE- WCG 13th Birthday challenge thread is open here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/238851/unread*


Hey Team,

Weather is cooling off and it's time to start planning some challenges! 

*EDIT- the WarmUP! is done- now planning for the 13th Birthday Challenge*
We have 2 challenges upcoming- one that I have opened up that we will be hosting as a warmup for the season that* starts this Friday* (10/27- 0:00 UT which is 10/26 -8:00pm)

*TPU Fall 2017 WarmUP! (10/27- 10/31/2017)*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8620

AND.....

The *WCG 13th Birthday Challenge hosted by SETI.Germany (11/16-11/22/2017)*
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8617

This thread is to plan the challenges, work out the details, help everyone get their rigs ready to go, setup any prize giveaways for our TPU-WCG Team members who crunch with us during the challenge.

*OK Team let's here from you!!!* 

*If anyone has a prize to donate for the challenge(s) please post in this thread or PM me*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm in on the fx 8350


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2017)

Note that we'll likely setup a* game giveaway* for the *TPU Fall 2017 WarmUP! *and arrange for some *hardware type prizes* for the *WCG 13th Birthday Challenge 
*
Count on at least *2x $25 PayPal gifts* from me and a *few Steam games* for the game giveaway

*If anyone wants to donate a prize for the giveaway please post here or PM me!*


----------



## theonedub (Oct 23, 2017)

I'll match your PayPal gifts, @Norton


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2017)

The 3820 is in the spare P9X79 Deluxe, has a fresh install of Ubuntu 17.10 (server,) and is crunching at this very moment. I needed a long-term task for temperature testing with this fancy (and cheap,) Corsair H60 and admittedly it's my first AIO cooler. Maybe I'll let it crunch for a while like old times. The H60 and high static pressure fans are so quiet, you barely would even know it's there and cools just as good with air but, with less airflow and quieter fans.


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 24, 2017)

Was just thinking about the challenges.
Time to order the CPU cooler.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2017)

Awesome news on upcoming challenges!


----------



## R00kie (Oct 24, 2017)

My Xeon is ready.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a 6 core 12 thread machine up right now but I have something special soon (wink wink 54 thread machine). I hope to have it up and running within the week


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2017)

I'll match those paypal gifts


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm in and excited, just sucks being down to 2 pcs  

Looking forward to the Challenge!


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 26, 2017)

Well, talk about having a feeling.  On Tuesday I ordered the parts to repair a couple of machines that went down over the summer.  I had not yet seen this thread when I decided to order the parts.  I don't know if I am Psychic, or Psycho ......  maybe it's a combination of both 
 I should have the machines up and running over the weekend.  I plan to be in both challenges.


----------



## Bow (Oct 26, 2017)

Put my new rig to the test. Have to add a couple Pc's at work.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm just glad I can crunch again  my 3570k rig is very temperamental lol so I just game on it


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just an update, I had a surprise when I got home tonight. The part for my back-up server arrived today ...... YES!   It is back in action and currently downloading work. 

I didn't expect to get that part so fast.  The part for the other cruncher should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Norton (Oct 27, 2017)

*Official challenge thread open:*

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ru-10-31-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.238219/

*Challenge starts in less than 30 minutes- time to rev up those rigs Team! *


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> The *WCG 13th Birthday Challenge hosted by SETI.Germany (11/16-11/22/2017)*
> https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8617



So we're just a few more days away from next Challenge, yes?  Looking forward to it


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 12, 2017)

4 days left.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> 4 days left.



Closing in fast too! 

*If anyone wants to donate any giveaway items for the challenge please post here with what you have or PM me to discuss- would really be great if we can put together a game giveaway and a cruncher combo (or two).... *any items are welcome!


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2017)

Prize update.....

We have the following so far for challenge prizes:

- 2x $25 Paypal gifts donated by @Norton 
- 2x $25 Paypal gifts donated by @twilyth 
- 2x $25 Paypal gifts donated by @NastyHabits 

Still working on getting some hardware prizes and a game giveaway setup- hope to have an update within the next 24 hrs.


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2017)

*Less than 24 hours to go!!!

Get your rigs ready to go Team! 

FYI- SETI.Germany* has their own challenge stats setup here:

https://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 15, 2017)

Up and running good sir


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 16, 2017)

Event Started..


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2017)

Recca29 said:


> Event Started..




Our challenge thread is open:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...1-16-11-22-2017-calling-all-crunchers.238851/


----------

